# My 8 Kiko FF Does



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting excited to see what my kiko girls will have! They are all first time moms. They are high percentage kiko bred to my commercial polled Boer buck. They were running with the buck for about a month and I noted whenever I saw any breeding activity. I have them marked to be due May 9-14 although a couple of them look like they may be due a few weeks later ( last pic especially which are twin sisters that are 1/2 Boer). I'm really hoping for doelings to grow my herd! More kids coming!:fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck! You're girls are gorgeous


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice little udders starting 

I have a doe due this week with the tiniest udder. Just watch they could surprise you.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> Nice little udders starting
> 
> I have a doe due this week with the tiniest udder. Just watch they could surprise you.


Yes I might have some surprises! I just went back to my records to see when I first put the buck in.....they could be due as soon as april 30!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all beautiful! They each have such a cute udder. :smile: They look much closer to kidding then my Saanen doe (who is a year old and I think was bred when I got her in January - she has started developing an udder and is getting round). I can't wait to see your kids!

I want to get a Kiko buck next year to breed to some of my does. I have heard that they are a hardy breed of goat and I want to build up parasite resistance in my herd. How has your experience with Kikos been so far (their temperament, their hardiness, etc)?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Goat_Scout said:


> How has your experience with Kikos been so far (their temperament, their hardiness, etc)?


My experience so far has been good! I just bought these does last fall with hopes for better parasite resistance, maternal instinct and less hoof care. Time will tell I guess whether they're an improvement over my Boer goats. I still really like the bulk and extra muscle of the Boers so will probly always keep some Boers too. Can't wait to see the kids they give me!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I got a surprise!! The mostly solid red doe kidded last evening! A single beautiful dappled doeling! Considering her tiny udder I really thought she would wait a few weeks past the rest of these girls. Instead she went first!
The kid was on the ground, wet, and bleating loudly when I checked my monitor before heading off to bed last night. So of course I went out to make sure all is well and she learned to nurse before I left them for the night. 
This dam is half Boer/half Kiko so this kid is actually 3/4 Boer. Not sure yet if I'll keep her since it's the kiko breed I'm wanting to build up in my herd. She sure is adorable though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just precious!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is gorgeous


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And a set of twins this afternoon! A mostly red horned boy and a mostly black girl who might be polled! I'd love that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! :leap:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute! congrats on the new kids! post pics of the newer ones!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the red boy and black girl. It's really looking like the girl is polled which is awesome!:fireworks:
Mom was really hesitant about accepting them for the first while but now is loving on them and nursing them without tying her up. I'm so glad!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice, I didn't know Kikos could be polled.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Neither did I. They don't look full kiko tho so that might be why she's polled because of the other breed. Both are super cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Nice, I didn't know Kikos could be polled.


My kiko does are registered 50% since only their sire was registered. Their dams however were also high percentage unregistered kikos. The buck I bred them to is a polled unregistered Boer. So yes the polled in this case comes from the Boer side.
I do know of a registered kiko herd in Saskatchewan tho where they do have some polled kikos as well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's Delilah's turn! She had a big beautiful doeling this morning just before I headed out to chore. (I watched her on camera and saw they were doing ok without me  ) This one certainly looks more Boer! And I don't think she's polled.:sigh:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And another gorgeous dapple-headed doeling this afternoon much like the first one a few days ago! I'm loving all these beautiful girls!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, you must be really busy!! Congrats


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Came home from town today to a new set of twins...one of them up and walking, the other just a cold wet lifeless lump on the ground. I was sure it was dead! But when I picked her up she squirmed a bit and gave a weak cry. Took her in to warm up in a sink of hot water. Her temp was only 94 degrees. But she soon had energy and after temp was over 100 I took her back out to mom. She accepted her along with the other twin and they are all doing just fine! What a scare! The dappled kid is the one I almost lost. Both are doelings again!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

What does your previously doeling look like? Beautiful kids you're going to have a lot of trouble picking out keepers!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are both adorable! But, oh my goodness - that spotted one!  So glad you were able to save her and that both are healthy! So far this is definitely a doeling year for you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is your kid count now? They are all adorable


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yes I'm certainly having a doeling streak! In this group of 5 kiko does there are 6 doelings and 1 buckling. In the group of Boers who kidded a month ago there were 7 doelings and 11 bucklings. I guess it's levelled out a bit now. Total kids here now is 25. And I guess I didn't get a pic yet of the doeling born yesterday. I'll have to do that sometime! Only 3 more does to kid this season.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

JK_Farms said:


> What does your previously doeling look like? Beautiful kids you're going to have a lot of trouble picking out keepers!


Here's the lovely little lady from a couple days ago. She looks very similar to her mom! And then I had to add another pic of the little miracle baby from yesterday. She was really hungry this morning. Mom seems to favour the other twin and sorta' ignores this one. When I held her to nurse it seemed like the milk had already been drained by the twin. Another doe Delilah has a huge udder for a single kid who obviously favours one side. So I took the wee kid to Delilah and held her to nurse off the engorged side. Belly is full now! Time for a big nap! I'll need to keep a close eye on them.onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Stunning!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Woke up to new twins this morning! Bucklings this time. And mom was only looking after one. The 2nd was at the other end of the pen but on his feet and cleaned off.:sigh: I got them in a small pen but she was really nasty to him and didn't seem to want to let either one nurse. She obviously loved the one though. She went crazy with me trying to help them nurse and I left them alone for an hour. She stands still now to nurse them but was still butting away the one to the right. I put on a little vicks on both kids and now she seems a bit confused about what to do and not so quick to butt the one. Hopefully this will work!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Cute! What are "vicks"?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute. I hope she accepts them both.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Goat_Scout said:


> Cute! What are "vicks"?


It's a strong-scented vaporub that I thought would help both kids to smell the same to mom. But doesn't look like it's gonna work. She's figured out which is her favourite.:evil:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, bummer! Are you going to try and graft the kid onto another doe or bottle feed?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Time to update all the latest! I sold the rejected kid of the last doe as a bottle baby today. 
My teeny tiny dark dappled miracle doeling is now 6 days old and taking the bottle. We've had some struggles with her (see my post in 'health' section) but she seems to be doing ok. She's such a sweetheart!
And my dappled red and white kiko/boer doe had a single brown doeling 2 days ago! She's a big girl and they're doing great! 
We're now at 7 doelings out of these 10 kids! And I need to decide whether to get them all dehorned or not. Only one is polled.:sigh:
First pic is the newest kid.
Then my tiny sweetie. 
3rd is her twin sis. Really like this one!
4th and 5th are more beautiful girls, and then last pic shows how small my little one is beside the others!
Only one more doe to kid and we're done!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That little sweater is just too cute


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all adorable. I love your little dappled doeling in the coat!

Have they all kidded yet?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That little sweater is just too cute


I can't believe she's tiny enough to fit in it! I have a couple slightly bigger sweaters that I use if necessary but she was swimming in those! I had this sweater in the bottom of the cupboard and have never had a kid tiny enough to wear it. She had trouble holding her temp 2 days ago but this seems to help.

Only one more doe due any day!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The last baby has arrived and he's a big one! He looks just as big as the kids that are almost 2 weeks old! I did need to help pull him as mom was tiring out pushing. But both have recovered fine and all is well with them. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!!!!


----------

